# Let's see your 2016 ice pics



## lovin life

. A great pic of the legend MINNOWHEAD from this week. Gotta love that sunrise on the ice


----------



## jbunn3

First fish of the season! That was fun!


----------



## Critter Getter




----------



## eyetroller24




----------



## BrianSipe17

First chance to fish my pond a few minutes ago. We've got some hog gills in there


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## snag

Wednesday outing.


----------



## laynhardwood




----------



## My Demeyes

Indian lake 12/16


----------



## shomethacrappies

Tuesday 12-20 Mogadore


----------



## shomethacrappies

Mogadore


----------



## SelfTaught

Nothing crazy but made it on to the pond for an hour today. Nice just being out


----------



## Decoy hound




----------



## BIGEYURK25

sunrise a few days ago


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

First perch of the season, small but encouraging.


----------



## swone

My nephew's first fish through the ice!!!


----------



## westbranchbob

So far it's been a great morning today


----------



## 9Left




----------



## snag

A good morning for wb bob first outing this year.


----------



## My Demeyes

East harbor today, those poor bluegills don't stand a chance, lol


----------



## whjr15

My Demeyes said:


> East harbor today, those poor bluegills don't stand a chance, lol


Where's east harbor? That's a ton of shanties!


----------



## Spike Dog

Lake Erie, on Catawba. East Harbor State Park


----------



## whjr15

Spike Dog said:


> Lake Erie, on Catawba. East Harbor State Park


Ohhhhhhh gotcha! I was thinking someplace inland... Didn't think anyone was on Erie yet!


----------



## laynhardwood

It is a very shallow harbor connected to Erie


----------



## bobberbucket

laynhardwood said:


> It is a very shallow harbor connected to Erie


from what I herd and the photos I saw it was a mini city out there today!


----------



## laynhardwood

Always is before the big lake gets going. It can be a lot of fun.


----------



## bobberbucket

I've been out on the big lake icing eyes a few times. But I've never done a panfishing up that way I'll have to add that to my bucket list!


----------



## laynhardwood

bobberbucket said:


> I've been out on the big lake icing eyes a few times. But I've never done a panfishing up that way I'll have to add that to my bucket list!


Let me know when you want to come up this way


----------



## lovin life




----------



## AtticaFish




----------



## Evinrude58

Only pic I have taken so far this year.


----------



## Rooster

Happy Festivus!


----------



## PKAuD

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> View attachment 226218
> View attachment 226219
> First perch of the season, small but encouraging.


How do you like the LX7??? I think i'm upgrading to one next year from my Humminbird ice45.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

PKAuD said:


> How do you like the LX7??? I think i'm upgrading to one next year from my Humminbird ice45.


Great unit, I've had it going on 3 seasons now. I'm thinking of sending it in after this season and have them upgrade it to an LX9. If you decide to get one you can't go wrong.


----------



## Critter Getter

OSP Friday night


----------



## "chillin"

A few from east harbor


----------



## "chillin"

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1601905259835869&id=100000492304883


----------



## Carpman

Clearfork 23 dec 2016


----------



## whjr15

Carpman said:


> Clearfork 23 dec 2016
> 
> View attachment 226332


Looks like my typical outings!!


----------



## flyman01

This is my type of ice, Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Fishtracker1

This is not fish related ice but ice just as same. Have a good laugh to get your day started. This was last Sat. 12/17 near Mansfield.


----------



## sdkohio

Ummm.... OK


----------



## midoh39

First fish ever through the ice. Fished east harbor, did pretty well too. A nice mix of panfish, a crappie, a perch and a nice 17" largemouth. Needless to say I'm hooked


----------



## 25asnyder




----------



## Sarah salata

A few gills and papermouths


----------



## Rocky74

midoh39 said:


> First fish ever through the ice. Fished east harbor, did pretty well too. A nice mix of panfish, a crappie, a perch and a nice 17" largemouth. Needless to say I'm hooked


Do you know how the ice is today at East Harbor.


----------



## midoh39

Rocky74 said:


> Do you know how the ice is today at East Harbor.


I have no idea, there was 6" on Saturday where I was fishing.


----------



## My Demeyes

Buddies just left east harbor, said 5" at the shoreline. 5 guys out fishing it now


----------



## 25asnyder

North end of Pyma off Linesville ramp 5" of ice but deteriorating hard fishing but ended up with a couple


----------



## Fish2Win

Got these at pizza bay with swone!! Pleasure fishing with you.


----------



## jbunn3

Stupid question... Pizza Bay?


----------



## Minnowhead

Pizza bay got its name when Lovin Life (Mark) ordered a pizza and had it delivered to his shanty. Then stiffed the pizza delivery girl on the tip....


----------



## 25asnyder

What lake is pizza bay on lol


----------



## Decoy hound

25asnyder said:


> What lake is pizza bay on lol


Lake Pepperoni


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2

It's fed by Stromboli Stream


----------



## laynhardwood

It's usually a hot spot for anchovies


----------



## 25asnyder

Lol guess its a real secret not like I could guess exactly wht bay it is on the lake but must be a hunny hole


----------



## laynhardwood

I have never fished it either and have no idea which bay it is.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2

Lol, it is actually a hot spot for anchovies (dinks). It's on nimi. On the right days you can pull some nice fish out of it, but normally dinks. If osp ice is good so is pizza bay. Waaaay longer pull though. It's like you fathers walk to school. Long, uphill, and in the snow. You're wearing boots (beats no shoes at all) but pulling a 70lb sled, uphill, in the snow, blah blah blah.


----------



## Fish2Win

It's right where the cross hairs are. Pizza shop right next to it. Wonder bread jig color in a 4mm with motor green plastic right on bottom. Go get em boys!!


----------



## jbunn3

I started it didn't I... Lmao


----------



## fishingfool101




----------



## Minnowhead

Teamed up with Fish2Win today. Finally Found the jumbo perch!! Ice was in really good shape. Here's where we caught them...


----------



## laynhardwood

I like a cleaner ice hole than that


----------



## lovin life

Obviously that's Pizza  Bay. I can tell from the shade of ice shaving and the reflection of the dam in the hole.


----------



## SelfTaught




----------



## lovin life

Excellent !


----------



## Flatty01

Question, how much does a depthfinder help and does it usually show fish? Thx


----------



## laynhardwood

A flasher is priceless and yes it does show your lure and fish realtime and you pretty much know when your about to get a hit


----------



## AtticaFish

SelfTaught - That first pic is awesome! Great looking ice with a nice slab in hand.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Flatty01 said:


> Question, how much does a depthfinder help and does it usually show fish? Thx


Low end ones go for around $300. I have the low end one and it works great. It's a must have if you are an ice fisherman. You could catch 10 fish before someone catches 1 without a flasher. I have the vexilar fl8


----------



## ohiobuck

Devils Lake Michigan yesterday


----------



## Nwohiofisherman

ohiobuck said:


> Devils Lake Michigan yesterday
> View attachment 226828
> View attachment 226829
> View attachment 226830


Hows the ice holding up on Devil's?


----------



## ohiobuck

Nwohiofisherman said:


> Hows the ice holding up on Devil's?


Getting iffy yesterday should lock back up by next weekend


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85




----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

12/31 found 3" on Ledge Lake in one specific spot. Spudded out only 5 yards and was in 8 FOW. Went 1 for 5. FINICKY bite but iced my first fish of the season! Can't wait for the cold temps to return and get out on Nimi or East Harbor


----------



## ballast

Old dad with 2lb floro. ....


----------



## village idiot

Some pics from OSP before the big thaw ruined the ice again. First I loved my new Shapell FX150. Big tub for all my gear and plenty of room to comfortably fish 2 holes. 
The fishing was great with lots of action from both crappie and gills the entire weekend. FishOhio Readear at 10 inches was the highlight. Biggest crappie was 11.5 inches.
Best baits for me was the glow worm, forage minnows and minnow under a float.











































Please bring us another polar blast Mother Nature.


----------



## guppygill

Village, what kind of chair do they put in your Shappell?


----------



## laynhardwood

village idiot said:


> Some pics from OSP before the big thaw ruined the ice again. First I loved my new Shapell FX150. Big tub for all my gear and plenty of room to comfortably fish 2 holes.
> The fishing was great with lots of action from both crappie and gills the entire weekend. FishOhio Readear at 10 inches was the highlight. Biggest crappie was 11.5 inches.
> Best baits for me was the glow worm, forage minnows and minnow under a float.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please bring us another polar blast Mother Nature.


That VMC fly jig is pretty deadly. I have caught a ton of fish over the years on the lindy worm and the northland jigging spoons are another solid choice. Last weekend I was doing quite well on the pink and chartreuse colors also.


----------



## laynhardwood




----------



## village idiot

guppygill said:


> View attachment 227634
> Village, what kind of chair do they put in your Shappell?


It comes with an adjustable (front to back) bench seat. You can easily add a stadium seat to the bench for back support if needed.


----------



## MogadoreRez87




----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

1/8/2017 Awesome day. Great note to end on until the next polar vortex rolls through...


----------



## rjretrieval

village idiot said:


> It comes with an adjustable (front to back) bench seat. You can easily add a stadium seat to the bench for back support if needed.


I also have the Shappell 150 love it I had a Frabill Recon The 150 has lots more room. Really like the sliding seat. Put runners on the bottom really pulls nice and easy.


----------



## fishwendel2

01/14/17 Lake St. Clair


----------



## redthirty

East harbor a few weeks ago.


----------



## Nwohiofisherman

Simcoe jumbos from this weekend


----------



## laynhardwood

Nwohiofisherman said:


> View attachment 227896
> Simcoe jumbos from this weekend


Nice work wow that must have been a pretty darn fun trip!!


----------



## Nwohiofisherman

laynhardwood said:


> Nice work wow that must have been a pretty darn fun trip!!


Was an awesome trip! Will definitely be back.


----------



## joekacz

Nwohiofisherman said:


> Was an awesome trip! Will definitely be back.


GREAT CATCH!! Just wondering if you used a guide or not??Always thought about doing that trip or the St.Clair one.


----------



## Nwohiofisherman

joekacz said:


> GREAT CATCH!! Just wondering if you used a guide or not??Always thought about doing that trip or the St.Clair one.


No guide. Read some of the forums for Simcoe and just went for it


----------



## icingdeath




----------



## 47dipseydivers




----------



## martman19




----------



## huntindoggie22




----------



## 1catdaddy1




----------



## cb55

Lake Simcoe today


----------



## icebucketjohn

Here's some


----------



## QutWrkGoFsh

I got this hog of a walleye on February 28th up Cadillac Michigan at pilgrims village 28 5/8" and just under 9 pounds it was the biggest walleye of the winter up there and a good way to end the ice season


----------



## Saugeyefisher

QutWrkGoFsh said:


> I got this hog of a walleye on February 28th up Cadillac Michigan at pilgrims village 28 5/8" and just under 9 pounds it was the biggest walleye of the winter up there and a good way to end the ice season


That s a sweet looking walleye! An a biggun! Got any more pics? Looks like it might be a big ole male with the big head? And really cool saugeye like blotches for the verticle bars. Neat looking fish.


----------



## Stampede

Houghton lake mi.


----------



## QutWrkGoFsh

Saugeyefisher said:


> That s a sweet looking walleye! An a biggun! Got any more pics? Looks like it might be a big ole male with the big head? And really cool saugeye like blotches for the verticle bars. Neat looking fish.


It was a really pretty fish and it didn't have a white tip on the tail I don't know if it was male or female because I'm going to have it mounted and here's some other pictures from up there. I went up there 3 times this year it's a great place


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Thanks for sharing


----------



## QutWrkGoFsh

Pilgrims Village put this on there website


----------

